# Import tax



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello all,

I have read that any goods less than a year old are subject to tax when we land on our PR Visas? What percent of the purchase price is this tax on it ? Alberta state.
My question is because I have bought a new camera about a year ago and I have lost the recipt (doh) I have no way of proving this camera is 1 year old.
It will be hand luggage when we arrive but is a large DSLR with other bits of expensive kit, Flash heads, lens etc....
Please let me know your thoughts,


Thanks

Dunk


----------

